# /dev/rtc - co tam powinno byc??

## gsa

przy starcie wywala cannot set system clock to hardware clock - mysle ze ma to z tym zwiazek a przez to nie startuje bootmisc

----------

## joker

jak zmienisz w /etc/conf.d/clock zegarek na local to powinno pomoc

----------

## gsa

w tym sek iz takowego pliku tam nie ma :/

----------

## Rav70

Nasuwa mi się /etc/rc.conf, poza tym - czy masz w jajku obsługę rtc?

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

w rc.conf niewazne co ustawie - UTC czy local i tak sie wywala...

----------

## gsa

ludzie pomozcie - w jajko wkompilowalem jeszcze rozszerzona obsluge RTC i dalej NIC  :Sad:  duzo programow sie odwoluje do tego /dev/rtc. Co Wy tam macie. Powiedzcie mi jeszcze jakie atrybuty ma u Was ten katalog itd.

----------

## Rav70

```

# ls -l /dev/rtc

lr-xr-xr-x   1 root     root            8 Jan 15 18:54 /dev/rtc -> misc/rtc

# ls -l /dev/misc/rtc

crw-r-----   1 root     root      10, 135 Jan  1  1970 /dev/misc/rtc

```

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

czyli o ile dobrze rozumiem to do /dev/rtc jest utworzony link symboliczny do /dev/misc/rtc tak?

----------

## Rav70

 *gsa wrote:*   

> czyli o ile dobrze rozumiem to do /dev/rtc jest utworzony link symboliczny do /dev/misc/rtc tak?

 

Tak.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

zemergowalem extended support for RTC jako modul i dalej mi wywala ze nie moze ustawic zegara :/ co jest? przez to nie laduje sie bootmisc i mnie irytuja  te czerwone giwazdki przy starcie :/

----------

## rzezioo

hmmm... a sproboj po starcie:

```
modprobe rtc

/etc/init.d/clock start
```

i powiedz czy dziala

----------

## gsa

wpisalem i o to efekty

```

bash-2.05b# modprobe rtc

bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/clock start

 * WARNING:  "clock" has already been started

```

wiec raczej dziala ... ale przy starcie i tak qpa :/

----------

## nelchael

Dopisz rtc do /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 (lub /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4 jesli masz 2.4.x).

----------

## Rav70

Tak to będziemy pewnie długo (i być może bezskutecznie) zgadywać. Spróbuj po załadowaniu modułu rtc wpisać

```

# /sbin/hwclock --hctosys --localtime

```

(jeśli masz zegarek ustawiony na czas lokalny) lub

```

# /sbin/hwclock --hctosys --localtime

```

(jeśli zegarek jest w utc) i zobacz jaki błąd wywali.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

prosze:

```

RTC_RD_TIME: Niewłaściwy ioctl dla urządzenia

ioctl() to /dev/rtc to read the time failed

```

----------

## Rav70

 *gsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> RTC_RD_TIME: Niewłaściwy ioctl dla urządzenia
> ...

 

Quick Search 'RTC_RD_TIME' wyrzucił te dwa wątki: pierwszy / drugi. Sprawdź, może któreś z podanych rozwiązań poskutkuje.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

no skozystalem z tych linkow i zrobilem cos takieg:

```

bash-2.05b# make menuconfig # and set CONFIG_RTC=y

make: Warning: File `.vmlinux.cmd' has modification time 9,7e+03 s in the future

scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig

#

# using defaults found in .config

#

*** End of Linux kernel configuration.

*** Execute 'make' to build the kernel or try 'make help'.

make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.

```

pozniej make && make modules_install install i dalej qpa :/

----------

## Rav70

 *gsa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> make: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.
> ...

 

cóż może to się właśnie stało. Skopiuj sobie gdzieś .config, zrób

```

# make mrproper

```

w /usr/src/linux, później skopiuj tam spowrotem .config i dalej make menuconfig itd.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## gsa

niestety dalej wywala ciagle to samo :/ dalej nei moze sie zegar systemowy z hardwareowym zsynchronizowac... :/

----------

## gsa

ludzie zadnych pomyslow??  :Sad: 

----------

## gsa

rozwiazalem problem wywalilem:

/dev/rtc

/dev/misc/rtc/

/lib/state/rtc

i problem juz nie wystepuje zegarek dziala  :Very Happy: 

----------

